# Etui ipad 2



## lmmm (7 Mars 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Je n ai pas réussi a trouver l info clairement :

est que le nouveau cover de l ipad 2 sera compatible avec l ipad 1 ?


----------



## habstyob (7 Mars 2011)

Visiblement non


----------



## cmoi-20 (7 Mars 2011)

Je crois que l' iPad 1 n'est pas magnétique, et la smart cover n'est pas adaptée pour le châssis de l' iPad 1.


----------



## lmmm (7 Mars 2011)

aie,c est bien ce que je pensais malheureusement .


----------



## Argeuh (8 Mars 2011)

C'est une révolution il faut tout racheter! héhé 

Je ne crois pas non plus qu'elle soit compatible.


----------



## xzerus (10 Mars 2011)

malheureusement j'ai bien peur que ça ne soit pas compatible. LE ipad 1 n'a pas de magnétisme et la forme n'est pas adapté.
dommage


----------



## arbaot (20 Mars 2011)

regarde les photos du "démontage" d'un Smart Cover par ifixit


----------

